# Beam Fiber New plans (60% More FUP); Up to 50mbps Speeds



## swatkats (Jul 10, 2013)

*Update:* FUP now includes both downloads and uploads. 

Beam Upgraded Speeds on its Present plans yet again. 60% more FUP is being offered on Plans above 999 .
Plans applicable from Today!

- *1660 Plan is Discontinued and users on that plan have been upgraded to 25mbps will be Getting extra 30Gb which totals FUP to 70Gb*

12.36% Tax is Being Billed Separately.*i.imgur.com/Pq8SMzt.jpg


*Final Price Including Tax:
*
 1mbps - Rs.449
 4mbps - Rs.674
 15mbps - Rs.1123
 50mbps (100gb FUP) - Rs.2808
 50mbps (200Gb FUP) - Rs.3145


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

I wish ACT BB introduce these kinda plans here in Bangalore. Their plan sucks and post FUP speeds sucks donkey balls. From 25Mbps to 1Mbps


----------



## swatkats (Jul 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> From 25Mbps to 1Mbps



512Kbps 

*i.imgur.com/iO9OdiK.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

D A M N.!!!!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

swatkats said:


> 512Kbps
> 
> *i.imgur.com/iO9OdiK.jpg



See that's what i am talking about. They are ripping us. Since i got no other option,i go with ACT and now i am regretting after seeing even Reliance and Airtel gives better plans.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> See that's what i am talking about. They are ripping us. Since i got no other option,i go with ACT and now i am regretting after seeing even Reliance and Airtel gives better plans.


Well to be Frank, ACT and Beam Managements are Different so are the Different plans However ACT owns Beam.
There may be 2 Reasons as to why ACT is offering such plans.
- They don't have Competition From other players
- Its management Decision to offer such plans and maintain Good Balance sheet.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

^^ How it is balanced if they give poor plans in city like Bangalore, where you can easily get good customer base. When i decided to go with ACT, there was some good plans. But by the time i got my connection, it was revised. Now i am thinking about moving to Reliance.


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2013)

why are they advertising the prices without the taxes? previously they included the taxes.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

Bro, still it is good deal. But isn't all companies do the same. Advertise prices w/o taxes?


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2013)

yup but i was excited about the cut in prices than i read about the taxes.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ How it is balanced if they give poor plans in city like Bangalore, where you can easily get good customer base. When i decided to go with ACT, there was some good plans. But by the time i got my connection, it was revised. Now i am thinking about moving to Reliance.


Don't Ever think of moving Reliance you will regret big time.
Seriously, ACT doesn't have any competition Except Airtel that too with crappy plans. 
Beam in Hyderabad is now Competing with 2 ISP's ( Pioneer was offering better plans) who are Expanding Faster and other LCO's.

Competition is Good. Competition is Awesome!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

swatkats said:


> * 1mbps - Rs.449*
> 4mbps - Rs.674



Damn...1mbps so cheap
I m paying 650 p.m for 1Mbps in Mumbai (in2cable) 

why beam is not there in Mumbai


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 10, 2013)

i was seriously thinking about dumping bsnl this month and move to beam..now this is good news ..... but worried about beam service quality and downtime...lets   c


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 11, 2013)

whoa !!! so cheap & fast..BSNL must learn something from these guys !! i pay 850 for unlimited usage( FUP : 10GB) @1mbps(190ishkb/sec)..post 10GB, i get 512kbps(30ish kb/sec)..

Beam : come to Nagpur plzz !! *prays*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2013)

well that show the status of IT hub bangalore.......lol


----------



## swatkats (Jul 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn...1mbps so cheap
> I m paying 650 p.m for 1Mbps in Mumbai (in2cable)


1mbps with 20Gb cap.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

swatkats said:


> 1mbps with 20Gb cap.



oh...so it has 20GB cap limit  mine is unlimited


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 15, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i was seriously thinking about dumping bsnl this month and move to beam..now this is good news ..... but worried about beam service quality and downtime...lets c


If you are so worried about downtime then get a personal converter(optical to digital converter). They provide with an extra fee. So if you have power you will be online. 
But It is not necessary they usualy provide 2hrs backup for their street routers. If some rats dont cut their cables in your area you will not face downtime.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 15, 2013)

@avi thanks which beam plan are u using?


----------



## BombayBoy (Jul 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn...1mbps so cheap
> I m paying 650 p.m for 1Mbps in Mumbai (in2cable)
> 
> why beam is not there in Mumbai



At me, in2cable 10 MBPS 20 GB @ INR 900


----------



## funskar (Jul 16, 2013)

Between under 1k plans are better from pioneer ..

4mbps so cheap

*i.imgur.com/KTVeS9x.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 16, 2013)

Errgh..I'm paying 1800/- inc. Tax for 10MBPS Upto 50GB. This is sick
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/hgjyhg_zpsbc05af6c.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> At me, in2cable 10 MBPS 20 GB @ INR 900



after the cap limit what is the speed?
can u post all other plans of in2cable?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> after the cap limit what is the speed?
> can u post all other plans of in2cable?



Goes down to 2mbps, unlimited.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Errgh..I'm paying 1800/- inc. Tax for 10MBPS Upto 50GB. This is sick


that is not Sick. They're Doing at least something which others haven't done. I appreciate Nextra for that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Goes down to 2mbps, unlimited.



thats a good deal btw 2mbps unlimited


----------



## theserpent (Jul 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ How it is balanced if they give poor plans in city like Bangalore, where you can easily get good customer base. When i decided to go with ACT, there was some good plans. But by the time i got my connection, it was revised. N*ow i am thinking about moving to Reliance.*



Heard bad about them,Like not offering the speed they said etc, Better stick with Airtel


----------



## BombayBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> after the cap limit what is the speed?
> can u post all other plans of in2cable?





cyborg47 said:


> Goes down to 2mbps, unlimited.



I think it's 1 MBPS unlimited thereafter. I ain't sure as I'm on a half yearly plan. I asked them about new plans for renewal & they're yet to send someone even after a week. I'll share the details once I get it.

Do they offer same plans allover Mumbai? I'm at Grant Road.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I wish ACT BB introduce these kinda plans here in Bangalore. Their plan sucks and post FUP speeds sucks donkey balls. From 25Mbps to 1Mbps


Yeah off lately i was thinking about this.
ACT was previously offering Good plans initially. I have seen companies upgrading plans rather than Degrading them.
* This is what they used to offer earlier in 2012:
**i.imgur.com/glki5gf.jpg
1299 and 1999 were superb plans. I heard their service Degraded a lot these days, I hope They dont Go sh!t.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 8, 2013)

Does the 100Mbps speed really work? For 100Mbps how much do you guys get (on an average). What about the 20Mbps and 50Mbps plans?
Sad for people like me from North east circle. We have only BSNL that gives us crappiest service. I havnt played Dota 2 online this month so far due to disconnects every 2-3 mins


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2013)

^^ In my office we have 50Mbos plan and while http downloads get me average 3mbps, torrent will go upto 4mbps... 

In my home, i have 2mbps ACT BB, and in torrent i am getting speeds like 700-900kbps 

ACT BB is real good...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 8, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Does the 100Mbps speed really work? For 100Mbps how much do you guys get (on an average). What about the 20Mbps and 50Mbps plans?
> Sad for people like me from North east circle. We have only BSNL that gives us crappiest service. I havnt played Dota 2 online this month so far due to disconnects every 2-3 mins



512 kbps for 650


----------



## swatkats (Sep 8, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Does the 100Mbps speed really work? For 100Mbps how much do you guys get (on an average). What about the 20Mbps and 50Mbps plans?
> Sad for people like me from North east circle. We have only BSNL that gives us crappiest service. I havnt played Dota 2 online this month so far due to disconnects every 2-3 mins


Haven't Tried 100mbps plan as it costs Rs.8,000+taxes.
I laid my hands on 50mbps line, HTTP downloads from Apple,Microsoft Gives a DL Speed of 5-5.8mb/sec max. Torrents can easily max out your line at 6mb/s at an latter stage.
Regarding pings They're Good - Within India < 60ms , Europe - 130 - 155ms, Singapore - <60ms , US - 240-280ms.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 11, 2013)

FUP is now being counted for both Upload and Download.
RIP Seeders
Beam Fiber Fair Usage Policy


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2013)

nope it isn't


----------



## swatkats (Oct 11, 2013)

snap said:


> nope it isn't


what?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

Rest of India: Third World Internet problems
People in Hyderabad : first world internet problems


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2013)

*portal.beamtele.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=59&Itemid=13

"Beam Subscribers have the freedom of unlimited uploads on their packages as No Fair Usage Policy has been applied on Uploads"


----------



## swatkats (Oct 11, 2013)

snap said:


> *portal.beamtele.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=59&Itemid=13
> 
> "Beam Subscribers have the freedom of unlimited uploads on their packages as No Fair Usage Policy has been applied on Uploads"


they did not update it in the portal page and but on the main website you could see.

anyways this is what i found on beam's Fb page: 
*i.imgur.com/YyI5hAA.jpg



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Rest of India: Third World Internet problems
> People in Hyderabad : first world internet problems


* Sorry. Used to seeding/ a lot of uploading from past 3-4 years at a high speed.


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2013)

wth i hope he made mistake, thanks for the info

btw did you try the new "resolver tool" avast is giving me malware alert


----------



## swatkats (Oct 11, 2013)

snap said:


> btw did you try the new "resolver tool" avast is giving me malware alert


used it. Didn't find it helpful. because it does just basic troubleshooting. 

```
ipconfig/ release
ipconfig/ renew
```


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2013)

but it will help the common folk who don't know that


----------



## swatkats (Oct 11, 2013)

snap said:


> but it will help the common folk who don't know that


yes definitely its out for noobs


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Rest of India: Third World Internet problems
> People in Hyderabad : first world internet problems



hehe


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2013)

hyderabad also get *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/178296-open-letter-pioneer-broadband-hyderabad.html


----------



## swatkats (Oct 11, 2013)

snap said:


> hyderabad also get *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/178296-open-letter-pioneer-broadband-hyderabad.html


God Blessed Broadband Hyderabad


----------



## swatkats (Oct 14, 2013)

an Update: Uploads are not being counted presently. 
May be New Consumers are no longer spared.


----------



## snap (Oct 29, 2013)

hey beam users why does speed test and some other sites show my isp as China Telecom Beijing? can anybody test it


----------



## swatkats (May 2, 2014)

Base plans tariff hiked by a small percent. 

*i.imgur.com/qqEPLzw.jpg


----------

